# Um, Superdave?



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Don4 said:


> View attachment 294589


Ha! Looks like something my dad would build. His gas-powered Hurley-themed Felt Cruiser is not quite that radical but similarly garage built.

-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> Ha! Looks like something my dad would build. His gas-powered Hurley-themed Felt Cruiser is not quite that radical but similarly garage built.
> 
> -SD


 :thumbsup:


----------

